# Does anyone have first hand experience of these ceramics?



## Anonymous (Jun 25, 2014)

Guys

Has anyone ACTUALLY processed any of these chips below? I'm trying to work out whether they are basically rubbish, or warrant some grinding up and processing? 

There is definitely a many layered structure in the ceramic core but recommendations from people who have done these would be gratefully accepted. They are from IBM mainframe systems.

Thanks in advance.

Jon


----------



## Lou (Jun 25, 2014)

I ran them once before, but not independently. They came part of a massive heap of such gold plated things.

I think there is gold also inside.

At this point, I think you should consider a grinding mill and a fire assay setup, no?


----------



## nickvc (Jun 26, 2014)

Jon if they belong to you check collector value before you refine them.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 26, 2014)

a year ago, value is about $5.00

that is in perfect condition.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks guys

Yes Nick they are mine mate. Lou I've got a few that are damaged so I'll grind them up and see what I get whilst keeping the perfect ones to one side.

Dave can you show me where you got your $5 pricing please?


----------



## necromancer (Jun 28, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Yes Nick they are mine mate. Lou I've got a few that are damaged so I'll grind them up and see what I get whilst keeping the perfect ones to one side.
> 
> Dave can you show me where you got your $5 pricing please?



i will try to find it again.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 28, 2014)

will need a P/N of cpu or from the board


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok, a little confused here then, because now I can't understand where the $5 came from at all.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 28, 2014)

because i can remember the cpu & the sale price i seen it for on a cpu collectors site

i can not remember the P/N

this is the part ?? right

http://www-03.ibm.com/ibm/history/ibm100/us/en/icons/power4/


----------

